# 2 new pics



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I might as well post them here as well...let me know what ya think....

View attachment 187222

View attachment 187223


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

love the first pic. would look great as a canvas print. i seriously think you should setup a lil side buisness with your pics. even if its just for a little bit of money. just to get your name out there and start off slow. id be more than happy to pay for some of them to hang on my wall.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> love the first pic. would look great as a canvas print. i seriously think you should setup a lil side buisness with your pics. even if its just for a little bit of money. just to get your name out there and start off slow. id be more than happy to pay for some of them to hang on my wall.


Thanks Sir...

In my mind though Trigger-I'm not ready for a step like that-I lack editting skills ina big way....although better than alot--still lacking greatly

I will actually be trying my first print shortly.......we will see how it turns out when it's done up though.....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Not too shabby there AK.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice shots AK
I like that last one, I am sure one of my rhoms ate one of them a couple years ago.. :-(

The first shot is terrific!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys.....









Sad to hear it got ate.......


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool shots ak, lovin that catfish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> Cool shots ak, lovin that catfish


Thanks......That catfish is a neat fish to own-Constantly swimming,eats like a pig and takes nothing from noone....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Are they as messy as Plecos?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> Are they as messy as Plecos?


Clean as can be man-----Nothing like a pleco.....


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

cracking pictures mate first 1 my fave


----------

